
Venmo: how the payment app exposes our private lives - LargeWu
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jul/17/venmo-payments-app-default-privacy-settings-public-information
======
Gwafa_Hazid
This is startling and it really makes you wonder why Venmo would have our
transactions public by default. Or better yet, why should our transactions
ever be visible to the public? What are their intentions?

